# My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis or in



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis or in his penis. We just noticed tonight that there was swelling. My mom made an appointment for tommorrow night-- he is acting normal, and he is full of energy He is eating and drinking. He is already neutered. What could be the problem. I hope nothing serious is wrong with him. I am not ready to lose him yet. I am just glad that my mom noticed and got the appointment for tommorrow night. Could anyone give me an idea of whats going on with him? The only thing thats changed is the new basket in his cage. Maybe he scratched it there?

Please get back to me asap. Also please keep him in his thoughts and prayers.
Could it be an Abscess?* :?:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis o*

This may sound disgusting but is the penis outside of it's sheath? Is it red and irritated? How long ago was he neutered? How old is he? Does he have full use of his back legs? Have you checked for a penis plug?

Sorry about all of the questions but that is the only way to narrow things down a bit LoL

:edited: for spelling check!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis o*



Stephanie said:


> This may sound disgusting but is the penis outside of it's sheath? Is it red and irritated? How long ago was he neutered? How old is he? Does he have full use of his back legs? Have you checked for a penis plug?
> 
> Sorry about all of the questions but that is the only way to narrow things down a bit LoL
> 
> :edited: for spelling check!


He seems to have full use of his back legs as he was on the couch last night and in the playpen also and was moving around fine. He was nuetered before we got him from my sister. I don't think the penis is outside of its sheath. I don't think its red and irritated. Haven't checked for a penis plug. My mom is the one who saw that there was swelling. He is about a yr old. I so hope its nothing serious


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis o*

could be an abscess 

or maybe it is just scar tissue & nothing to be concerned about

either way, make sure you take him to a vet that is very knowledgeable about rats because too often things are not properly diagnosed


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis o*

the vet we take him too is very knowlegeable-- he has a rat a male.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis o*

Is there anyway you could get the penis to come out of the sheath? Place a finger on either side of the sheath and apply gentle pressure towards the abdomen. If he's an older rat it may be a penis plug, and you'll be able to see it by doing this. If it is a penis plug (which would appear to be a pale yellowish ball) you can take a cloth dampened with warm water and use that to encourage it out of the sheath.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis o*

Well it is a tumor and he is having surgery on Firday and then the tumor will go out for a biopsy. We are hoping its not cancerous. Please pray for him that its a good tumor and after its out he will be fine.

Please pray for him. I am very positive about this and I don't think its the bad tumor.

As for the spaying my mom asked about it and he wasn't comfortable doing it. So we will find someone else.

Please pray for our rat Ira


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis o*

Well he is home from the vet with a happy surprise he doesn't have tumor--- my intiscts were right he has an abcess the vet took it out. so we are now giving him Batriyl for the abcess. I am so happy.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis o*

Yay! An abscess is "much better" (feels weird to say that) than a tumor, for sure.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: My one and only male rat has swelling around his penis o*

Something similar actually happened to my newest young male, I'd need a picture to see if it was the same thing, but he needed steroids.


----------

